# Your Favorite Snacks?



## Jill (Nov 26, 2012)

What are some of your favorite snack foods?

Some of my favorites are:


Apple Slices (salted) and Peanut Butter

Dry Well Done Dry Toast Pieces to Dip in Blue Cheese Dressing (low fat, usually ... like that makes it health food!)

Almonds (especially Blue Diamond Wasabi & Soy or Smoked)

Salted, Shelled Sunflower Seeds

Pretzels

Wheat Thins

White grapes

Very ripe bananas

2% Wrapped Cheese Slices


I think the long holiday weekend gave me too much time to contemplate snacking! I feel like I could go for all of the above about now






*What about you? What are your favorite snack foods?*


----------



## MindyLee (Nov 26, 2012)

ranch doretos

almonds/cashues

chips & salsa

bananas

deep fried cheese sticks w/ ranch

kosher dill pickles


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Nov 26, 2012)

Chips are my favorite, but I try to limit how often I eat them. I also like smoked almonds, pistachios, toffee covered peanuts, ranch flavored sunflower seeds, club crackers, and teriyaki beef jerky. I definately have more of a 'salt tooth' than a 'sweet tooth'. :/


----------



## REO (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't get to snack very often, but if I do, I like

Salted nuts

bananas dipped in low fat strawberry yogurt


----------



## Matt73 (Nov 26, 2012)

I have to have my popcorn every night. I cook it the old-fashioned way, on the stove, in a pot, with olive oil. Much healthier than that microwaved crap in a bag



. I usually drizzle it with olive oil and sprinkle cumin, curry, and garlic. Yeah, my breath is fantastic after that lol


----------



## Riverrose28 (Nov 26, 2012)

SNACKS OH MY! I'm so fluffy now I don't need any to get more fluffy! I eat my meals on a saucer so I limit my portions, BUT! I do so love a hershy bar every once in a while. Potato chips are a sin, but somtimes I can't resist. Once in a while I like to get out a cheeseball & ritz crackers usually during football season or salsa & corn chips. I make my own salsa so it's healthy.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Nov 26, 2012)

Would you consider beer a snack! Sometimes I really appreciate a nice cold beer, it's full of calories but oh so good.


----------



## Sonya (Nov 26, 2012)

I am not much of a sweets person....chips/cheese are my fav...tortilla chips with spicy jalepeno cheese sauce...yum. I like different types of dips with chips....and beef jerky, meat sticks, etc...I also love flavored almonds...I think they are called jalepeno chipolte also made by blue diamond. I make this buffalo chicken dip with cream cheese, oh its heaven! I am hungry now!

Jill, your snack choices are actually pretty healthy.

Oh yes...beer is a snack!


----------



## Jill (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh no thanks on the beer (yuck!) I can't stand it (but like beer bread!). Vodka martinis / cocktails on the other hand... I maybe like those too much sometimes


----------



## Jill (Nov 26, 2012)

Matt73 said:


> I have to have my popcorn every night. I cook it the old-fashioned way, on the stove, in a pot, with olive oil. Much healthier than that microwaved crap in a bag
> 
> 
> 
> . I usually drizzle it with olive oil and sprinkle cumin, curry, and garlic. Yeah, my breath is fantastic after that lol


ESPECIALLY over how my mom used to make it. I would bet she made it for 10 years this way. She doesn't eat it a lot and one day I was over helping Mom / Dad with something and she decided to make popcorn. She puts it in with the plastic bag on it. I told her she forgot to take it off and she says you're supposed to make it that way! I got the box and showed her. Apparently the pastic bag sort of crumbles or something. I don't know... but I don't imagine that is at all healthy. Hopefully the paper bag kept most of the bad plastic toxic crud out over the years!!!


----------



## Vertical Limit (Nov 26, 2012)

Matt73 said:


> I have to have my popcorn every night. I cook it the old-fashioned way, on the stove, in a pot, with olive oil. Much healthier than that microwaved crap in a bag
> 
> 
> 
> . I usually drizzle it with olive oil and sprinkle cumin, curry, and garlic. Yeah, my breath is fantastic after that lol


LOL! Matt! I have popcorn too.......The 100 calorie "crap in a bag." But sprinkling with seasoning is something I have never done. Will try it...... I'll be brushing my teeth and tongue!


----------



## lucky seven (Nov 26, 2012)

Popcorn, ripple chips, tootsiroll pops and m%m's. water, gingerale or diet pepsi. ice cream and strawberry yogurt, animal crackers.


----------



## chandab (Nov 27, 2012)

lucky seven said:


> Popcorn, ripple chips, tootsiroll pops and m%m's. water, gingerale or diet pepsi. ice cream and strawberry yogurt, animal crackers.


Mmmmm! I like your list, except the gingerale.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Nov 27, 2012)

Potato chips, preferably salt and vinegar!

Pistachios

Cheese and spicy mustard

Olives and pickles

Popcorn with "shaker cheese" and butter on it.

Chips and salsa

Beef jerky/Slim Jims

Lunch herring/pickled herring

Cream cheese poppers

Celery and cream cheese

Basically anything that's bad for you.....


----------



## sfmini (Nov 27, 2012)

Brie cheese on garlic wheat thins, Chobani yogurt, Concord grapes, popcorn with the ranch flavored seasoning, Fuji apples, clementine oranges, chocolate covered pretzels, Better 'n peanut butter regular and chocolate.


----------



## Jill (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh, I also love Chobani and other Greek yogurt. If I'm wanting dessert and I'm being "good", I will mix in some splenda or equal, but if I'm bad, then it's fruit jam to match the flavor of yogurt, or additional honey! I can make anything bad (yummy but shame on me)





Got another thing I think will go on my LIST... Nutella + Pretzels


----------



## Ashley (Nov 28, 2012)

Chocolate roasted almonds


----------



## chandab (Nov 28, 2012)

Ashley said:


> Chocolate roasted almonds


Yum! How could I have forgotten to put that on my list.


----------



## Boss Mare (Nov 29, 2012)

I am not a person that likes sweets too often. I do enjoy chips, but my weird snack is meat and cheese.. A slice of lunch meat wrapped around cheese. I don't even care for bread that much and take my sandwiches apart and eat them that way too.. And NO condiments ever! 

I do like pistachio nuts too.. And gummy worms / bears.


----------



## Genie (Nov 29, 2012)

Popcorn, old fashioned way, using olive oil in the pan....then sprinkle with sea salt and serve, with some m and m's tossed in the bowl as well.

Salted crackers with a piece of cheese and a bread and butter pickle on top.

Cream cheese with red pepper jam on top and use a triscuit to dip into it.

Nachos with cheese and salsa on top and heated in the oven to melt.


----------



## kaycee (Nov 29, 2012)

doves DARK chocolate

flipsides crackers

unsalted peanuts(have to share with the dogs)

ice cream

pepsiNOT DIET)

food.


----------



## ohmt (Nov 30, 2012)

You are all making me a little self conscious about the snacks I eat!

I love chips-always have some on hand. Usually tortilla with a spicy queso.

Frosted animal crackers-yep, I STILL love them






Apples with marshmallow fluff

Cheese-its

Sour Patch Kids

Working on eating healthier, but though I'd wait until after the holiday season


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Nov 30, 2012)

ohmt said:


> Working on eating healthier, but though I'd wait until after the holiday season


I always tell this to myself, but sadly even after the holidays are long gone, I always say 'I'll start next week'. Lol

I forgot to mention soft pretzles and nacho cheese sauce in my earlier post. I don't get them often, but when I do, they don't last long.


----------



## chandab (Nov 30, 2012)

Love soft pretzels, but don't like the nacho cheese sauce. When I get the frozen pretzels for at home, after I heat them I melt a slice of cheese over them.

I like way too many snack foods and candies.


----------



## Never2Mini (Dec 1, 2012)

Hmm you all are making me hungry. I like crackers & cheese & apple slices all together.



Air popped Popcorn is another favorite, the large whole dill pickles, pretzels and ranch dressing to dip them, veggies and ranch dip, if I want something sweet snickers bar.


----------



## justjinx (Dec 3, 2012)

Have any of you tried chocolate mustard? it is so yummy with pretsels dipped in it! jennifer


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Dec 3, 2012)

How on earth do you make chocolate mustard? All I can picture is pouring chocolate syrup in a bowl of mustard. Lol.


----------



## lil hoofbeats (Dec 3, 2012)

I love dry white wine as a snack...it goes with EVERYTHING and EVERY mood!!!!!

during the election Everyone"s was all like "I love Obama" or "I love Romney" and i was over here like "I love wine"..

If a glass of wine a night is good for you, just think how good for you an entire bottle must be!


----------



## justjinx (Dec 4, 2012)

Chocolate mustard comes in a jar, you do not make it. We usually get it through the national mustard museum in Middleton WI. Luckily my daughter knows I like it and I often get a jar for Christmas! jennifer


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Dec 4, 2012)

Banana's and Peanut Butter....aw...never fails. =)


----------



## REO (Dec 5, 2012)

I like corn chips and cottage cheese!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 6, 2012)

I love cookies! Bad, bad, bad, for ya but I cant help it!



Oreo's dipped in cold milk, almost to the point of mush yet a little firm.... yummmm or Pecan Sandies the same way!!!!





On the other end of the spectrum I have to say grapes are my other favorite snack. Now these I have in the house more then cookies!

Ok one more! Every once in a while I could sit down and eat a whole bag of Doritos!! I don't, but I very easily could!! LOL!! Just plain original nacho cheese(I think that's what it is!



The red bag kind...) with a Diet Coke!!


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Dec 6, 2012)

Graham crackers with milk or yes, even water, are great too--I'm like a raccoon. Dipping my food in water  



REO said:


> I like corn chips and cottage cheese!


I'm sorry but that just sounds...ewh--maybe I should it before I judge it


----------



## twister (Dec 10, 2012)

I love as a snack: Lindt Dark Chocolate/Chili, I love fench fries and now that I have the Tfal actifry I can have them all the time, they are crispy and delicious.It only takes a spoonful of oil. I take tortillas and brush them with olive oil to make the seasoning stick and I shake some seasoning on and bake them in a 350 degree oven, you have to watch them though or they will burn, and I dip them into guacamole dip. Samples of seasonings are black pepper & lime juice, parmesan cheese or any of the no salt spice blends. I am following the Healthy You Program at my medical clinic, I have lost 66lbs over the last 2 years. You didn't put it on in 5 minutes so you can't expect to lose it in 5 minutes lol


----------



## kassierae (Dec 11, 2012)

I love chips. Salt and vinegar, the Herrs brand preferably. I love pickles. And ring bologna. And pasta salad, spiral noodles with some pepperoni, broccoli, cheddar jack cheese, grape tomatoes, some dill pickles all tossed in Italian dressing...delish! Oh and cucumber salad, just cucumbers with equal parts apple cider vinegar and sugar with a sprinkle of S+P and Mrs dash...yumm.. Or just cucumbers, with a little salt on them....now I'm hungry.


----------



## JAX (Dec 19, 2012)

Rice wine vinegar soaked cucumber slices. Cottage cheese with fruit(pears being my favorite added). Tortilla chips with shredded cheddar on top and then jalapenos and 20 seconds in microwave.... oh my Im getting hungry!!


----------

